# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  (سكن كريم)

## معاذ ملحم

اعلان أسماء 432 مرشحاً للمحور الثاني لمبادرة (سكن كريم)




عمان- منال القبلاوي -أعلنت مدير عام المؤسسة العامة للإسكان والتطوير الحضري المهندسة سناء مهيار أسماء(432) مرشحاً من المرشـحين مبدئياً للتأهيل للاستفادة مـن المحور الثانـي للمـبادرة الملكــية الساميـة للإسـكان ( سكن كريم لعيش كريم ) والمتمثل بمنحهم قطع أراض مخدومة بالبنية التحتية دون مقابل إضافة إلى منحة مالية ومقدارها (5000) دينار تقدم كدعم مالي للمساهمة في إنشاء مسكن مناسب على قطعة الأرض التي تبلغ مساحتها ما يقارب (300) م2.
حيث سيتم تقديم المنحة المالية على دفعتين متساويتين قيمة الأولى (2500) دينار عند انجاز أعمال الحفر وصب القواعد وإنشاء رقاب الأعمدة والثانية (2500) دينار عند إنجاز أعمال العظم وصب العقدة . وبينت مهيار أن هذه القائمة هي الأولى من الأسماء المرشحة للاستفادة ضمن هذا المحور في محافظات الطفيلة والمفرق وجرش غير شامل مرشحي صناديق إسكان القوات المسلحة والأجهزة الأمنية وصندوق إسكان وزارة التربية والتعليم حيث تم الاعتماد على المعلومات الواردة ضمن طلبات المرشحين لغايات التأهيل المبدئي .
واشارات مهيار إلى أن المؤسسة ستقوم لاحقاً بالاتصال بالمؤهلين لاستكمال الوثائق اللازمة للتأهيل إما هاتفياً أو مـن خلال إرسال الرسائل القصيرة ( ٍََّّ ) للطلب منهم استكمال هذه الوثائق خلال أسبوع من تاريخ الطلب لغايات التأهيل النهائي في حال عدم اكتمال الوثائق. حيث سيتم إعلان قائمة المؤهلين نهائياً بعد انجاز دراسة هذه الوثائق من قبل المؤسسة، مؤكدة بأنه سيتم الطلب من المواطنين المؤهلين نهائياً الالتزام بالأحكام التنظيمية المعتمدة والتي سيتم تزويد المستفيد بها.
وإقامة البناء خلال مدة لا تزيد عن عامين من تاريخ تسليمهم قطع الأراضي وبخلاف ذلك سوف يتم إلغاء التخصيص واعتبار المستفيد مستنكفاً.
وأشارت مهيار إلى أن المؤسسة ستقوم بالإعلان عن أسماء المرشحين لهذا المحور في المحافظات الأخرى تباعاً خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.
وتاليا اسماء المرشحين:-

أسماء المرشحين لمشروع اسكان 
العيص (1) - محافظة الطفيلة
ابتسام احمد عبد الرحمن الغبابشه، ابتسام حمدان احمد القطامين، ابراهيم احمد حمد، الفراهيد ابراهيم سليم محمد الهريشات، ابراهيم فالح سليمان الزرقان، احمد سعود هلال الوحوش، احمد حسن حسين القيسي، احمد خليل احمد الشماسات، احمد داود موسى القطامين، احمد سلامه عوده الزيدانين، احمد صالح هملان الشحاحده، احمد محمد عقيل الشبيلات، عيال عواد احمد نايف ابراهيم العوران، اسامه عايد عبد الله الخصبه، اسماعيل عبد الحفيظ عوده الشقارين، اعتدال محمود عبد المهدي العوران، امان حسن حميد عيال عواد، امجد عبدالحفيظ محمود المحيسن، امل ظاهر علي العوران، ايمان عبد الرحيم عبد الرحمن المحاسنه، ايمان محمد حميد المراحله، ايمن زعل جعفر العوران، بسام سلامه محمد الجرابعه، بسام عبد الله محمد المصري، بكر حمد عبد الرحمن الداوديه، بكر سليمان عطيه الزغاميم، بلال سلامه سالم الهريشات، جمال احمد عفنان النعانعه، جمال اسماعيل سلامه عيال سلمان، جمال سالم صباح المشاوره، جمال محمود احمد القطامين، جميل اشتيان سالم العميلات، جهاد حمد محمد المعابره، جهاد صالح مسلم الخلفات، جواد عمر يحيى القرعان، حابس حيدر يوسف المحيسن، حسام محمد مزعل الرواشده، حسن فلاح ابراهيم الربابعه، حمد صالح هملان الشحاحده، حمد عبد الكريم سلمان العجيلات المحاسنه، حمد محمد ابراهيم الحوامده، حمد محمد سليمان القمول، خالد احمد سالم الخمايسه، خالد سليمان حماد العطيوى، خالد عيسى سالم الغبابشه، خالد فهمي محمد ابو شامه، خالد محمد خليل شموم الحجاج، خلدون احمد عبدالعزيز الخوالده، خليل سالم سليمان الجرادين، خليل صالح ذياب القطاطشه، خليل ممدوح عيد النعانعه، دلال عثمان يوسف الزبن، رائد خليل حسن السوالقه، رائد عبد الحافظ عيد الليمون، رائد فرحان عبد المهدي المحاسنه، راتب ذياب محمد العوادين، زياد محمد علي الضروس، سلامه جميل اشتيان الفريجات، سلطان عبد الكريم عطيه البدور، سلمان فرحان جابر المهايره، سليمان خليف عبد القادر الحساسنه، سليمان عارف سالم الشتيوين الحجايا، سليمان محمد فرج النعانعه، سميح محمود عبد المحسن عبد الرحمن، سند حمدان قليل الحجوج، شكري بادي حسين المرايات، صخر علي سالم المحاسنه، طارق فواز درويش الخطبا، عائشه عبد الحميد عبد ربه الفريجات، عادل ابراهيم عبد الله الرواشده، عاصم ممدوح ذياب العوران، عبد الله صافي بشير الشبيلات، عيال عواد عبد الله محمد علي المزايده، عبد المجيد عبد الله عبد العزيز القرعان، عبدالخالق العبد عليان عيال عواد، عطا الله سليمان سعيد الرعود، علي حسن سالم العوابده، علي خالد عبد الرحمن النويران، عمار محمد خليف المرايات، عمر احمد حمد الربيحات، عمر عبدالحفيظ محمود المحيسن، عمر فاضل سليمان الربابعه، عناد محمود خليل الشباطات، عوني خلف عبد الرحمن العوران، عيسى جمال اشتيان العميلات، عيسى محمد عبد العزيز الغبابشه، غازي علي ابراهيم الخوالده، غسان صالح سلامه الشرايده، فؤاد احمد شتيوى النظامين، فؤاد مزلوه احمد الحوامده، فتحي ذياب محمد العوادين، فواز ضامن عوده الخلفات، فيصل ضامن سليمان المراحله، كوكب ثلجي سليم الخوالده، لبنى عبد المجيد هليل الحجاج، ليلى فالح ابراهيم التويجر، مؤيد سامي احمد العوران، ماجد علي سليمان الشباطات، مازن مصطفى الحميدي العوادين، مالك فرحان عبد الله العوران، محمد احمد محمد الزغيبات النعانعه، محمد امحمد احمد القمول، محمد تيسير مصطفى المرافي، محمد خليل محمود عيال عواد، محمد ذياب علي السبايله، محمد رجب حسن بلح، محمد سلامه مطلق النعانعه، محمد سليم حماد المرافي، محمد صادق احمد البواليز، محمد صالح مسلم الخلفات، محمد عبد العزيز موسى الغبابشه، محمد عبد الله علي المزايده، محمد علي ابراهيم الزرقان، محمود سعيد مصطفى عسكر، محمود عوض سليمان العبيات، مروان محمد سلامه الحجاج، مريم محمود راغب مشايخ، ملك عبيد عابد المرايات، ميسر عطا الله ارحيل البداينه، نايف سالم سليمان السبايله، نبيل محمد عوض الله ابو ديه، نزار عبد الكريم عطيه البدور، نزار علي قبلان الخوالده، نسرين سليمان احمد القوابعه، هاشم سليمان بدهان الرواشده، هاني سليمان امصبح القرارعه، هاني سليمان حمد الحوامده، وائل محمد سالم القوابعه، وفاء سعود موسى الهريشات، وليد سالم اشقيان القرارعه، يحيى محمد عبدالرحمن الحوامده، يوسف ابراهيم احمد العويرات، يوسف سليم ابراهيم الفقير، يوسف محمود عبد المهدي العوران.
أسماء المرشحين لمشروع 
اسكان ايدون (1) - محافظة المفرق 
ابتسام امين ارشيد خزاعله، ابتسام كايد احمد خشروم، احمد جزاع نزال النعيمات، احمد رشدي احمد الذيب، احمد عبد المولى عوض الخزاعله، احمد عزت عبد المالك حسن، احمد عطيه عبيد الكبريت، احمد عقله علي الزيود، احمد عقله نهار المشاقبه، احمد علي خليل الزعبي، احمد عناد محمد اسليم، احمد عواد محمد الخزاعله، احمد عوض عيد العاصم، احمد عياده شبيكان الشملان، احمد محمد طلال حليحل، احمد مطر حسين المزاوده، احمد نزال هلال العظامات، احمد يعقوب علي الصمادي، اسامه محمد علي موسى، امطرد محمد سلمان الفواعره، امين ابراهيم غنيم الربيعات، امين خضر حالول بني خالد، بسما نايف سليمان الحورانه، بهجات سعيد محمد مشارقه، توفيق راشد محمد الحسين، توفيق عبد الجليل يوسف العيه، تيسير ارشيد سلامه العرقان، تيسير خلف مخيف السرديه، جابر صقر ناصر الرويلي، جمال محمد ارشيد اللمع، جمال محمد بركات المسند، جمال نواف عبد الحليم المومني، جميل خير الله غافل الخزاعله، جميل عقله سعد الطشامنه، جميله عواد موسى الهواري، حابس عواد حامد الدرويش، حسام الدين انيس رباح جرار، حسن علي فهد الشرفات، حسن عليان ارشيد الهرامشه، حسني محمد حسن العوبلي، حسين ماضي عسود الخوالده، حسين موسى فرج المشاقبه، حمد فنيخر مفلح صالح، حمد محمد طلال حليحل، حمدان اشتيوي حمدان بني خالد، خالد شتيوي عقيل العظامات، خالد عيد ساير الصبيحات، خالد قطيفان منصور الخرشان، خالد مجحم فنخير الفواز، خالد محمد نزال سليمان، ختام محمود مزعل الجمال، خديجه جميل سليمان الزيود، خلدون نزيه صالح عبابنه، خلف محمد خليفه القويماني، خيرو عبد الله فدعوس الخزاعله، رائد فايز مصطفى عبد الله، رداد فهاد سليمان العظامات، رسمي محمد خالد الخزاعله، رشيد ارشود قبلان عليمات، رضوان احمد علي الشلبي، روحي عبد ربه محمد الغندور، زاهر محمد عبده العمري، زهير عبد المجيد طعمه المستريحي، زياد جميل فندي مغايره، زياد سالم مطر بني خالد، زياد عبد الهادي عزو عبد العال، زياد محمود عبد الله عبد الجبار، زيدان محمد حامد المصاليخ، سالم قبلان غيث المشاقبه، سامي احمد عبدالفتاح عبدالباسط التميمي، سامي سليم ابراهيم العجلوني، سعاده ابراهيم احمد سعاده، سعد سالم ودعان بني صخر، سكينه ابراهيم منزل الشديفات، سلامه خلف سليمان الجبور، سلامه نوفان علي عليمات، سليم مصطفى سليم شعار، سليمان صالح النوري الخوالده، سميح احمد سليمان الترعاني، سميح فهد سلامه عودة الله، سند حنو محمد الشرفات، سهير قاسم محمد مناع، شفيق عبد الله احمد جمال، شمخه محمد فرج الحسبان، صابر صالح مصلح الشرعه، صالح علي رحيل السرحان، صبحه حمد محمود الحسبان، صبحيه صالح ياسين ابو ناصر، صبيح محمد صالح الديسي، طارق خالد عقل ابو عقل، ظاهر فايز بخيت الخزاعله، عادل قاسم محمد الخالدي، عارف عطا الله ابراهيم الدويري، عاكف فايز سعد السهاونه، عايد حمدي محيسن المسيب، عبد الحافظ عبد الكريم علي ارقيبات، عبد الحليم سليمان اكريم المشاقبه، عبد الرحمن يوسف زايد مشاقبه، عبد الرحيم خليف محمد الفدعان، عبد العزيز يعقوب منيزل الشديفات، عبد الفتاح محمد مطلق الحراحشه، عبد القادر خليل عبد القادر جمعه، عبد القادر محمود عبد القادر الحصان، عبد الكريم سعيد عبد الهادي الخواجا، عبد الكريم فنخور سودي الصويت، عبد الله علي نويش ابو بيدر، عبد الله محمد مصطفى الكركي، عبد الله محمود زامل الفحيلي، عبد الله مصطفى محمد بطايحه، عبد الله منصور مروح الطوافشه، عبد الله هلال قرطوع عنزه، عبد المنعم علي محمد بني يونس، عبده عبد الحميد عبده شعبان، عدنان خميس سالم ابو زيد، عصام احمد محمد امين الشرع، عصام سليم مفلح الاحمد، عصام محمد سعيد احمد الزعبي، عطا خلف سلامه المشاقبه، عطاالله نوفل فهد النفيل، علاء الدين مصطفى سعيد نفاع، علي احمد نهار ابو عاشور، علي جميل صالح المغربي، علي حسن سليمان البواعنه، علي حسن علي العظامات، علي حمد علي الشرعه، علي راشد فاعور المشاقبه، علي سليمان محمد الحديان، علي عبد الكريم علي ارقيبات، علي محمد احمد فريج، علي محمد حسن ابو صالح، علي محمد عبدالله ابوفلاحه، علي مفضي الرجاء الخزاعله، عليان فياض علي الربعات، عليان محمد فرج ابو عليوي، عماد جبر عيد ابو قديري، عمر بهجات حسين الشريده، عمر محمد عبد الجبر العويدات، عمر مفضي سالم المشاقبه، عوض سيد ابراهيم اسبيته، عوض مفلح شهاب الخزام، عيد محمد عقار العجاجره، غازي جابر محمد الشرعه، غازي عبد المجيد السهو الرقيبات، غسان عقله سعد طاشمان، غياض علي فهد الشرفات، فؤاد اسماعيل حسن الشوشي، فاطمه محمد سليمان العليمات، فايز عوده غمار الحوامده، فايز محمد طلال حليحل، فايقه حمدان علي العمري، فرح عوده سلامه خزاعله، فهد جمعه محمد سليمان، فهيم سعاده سلامه طاشمان، فواز احمد عبده الخزاعله، فوزي منصور ضيف الله المشاقبه، قاسم محمد فهد البدارين، كاظم مطرب فنيخ بلحه، لطفي رشاد كامل العمر، لمياء طعمه فرحان مرجي، لورنس علي مقبل بني حسن، ماجد احمد عوض النعيمي، مأمون غالب خالد طلافحه، مجلي حامد مجلي الصبيحات، محمد ابراهيم حسن ابو ربيع، محمد ابراهيم علي عيسى، محمد ابراهيم موسى كلثم، محمد احمد سليمان السعود، محمد احمد محمد فقير، محمد خير احمد صالح العمرى، محمد خير حسن ابراهيم الصمادى، محمد روجت عبد العزيز محمود الطبش، محمد صلبي دهيمان شمر، محمد عايد مريبيع البريك، محمد عبد الجليل اسعد الشدايده، محمد عبد اللطيف حسن بصبوص، محمد عبد الله نايف ارديسات، محمد عبيد مقبل الفواعره، محمد علي انهير الفدعان، محمد علي حسين سعيد، محمد علي ناصر عليان حراحشه، محمد عواد حمد القرعان، محمد غياض عبد السلامين، محمد فايز سليمان العمر، محمد فزاع نهار ابو عاشور، محمد محسن محمود الذيابات، محمد محمود شاليش الحراحشه، محمود خليفه عبطان الزيود، محمود محمد محمود ابو مسلم، مخلد علي عبد الكريم النمران، مروان محمود حسين العمايره، مروان مشهور عبد الحميد النعيمي، مريم عبد المهدي علي الرقيبات، مشهور غالب محمود ابو راجوح، مصطفى حمدان الجليل الفلاح، مفيد حافظ سليمان عوض، منذر عبدالقادر عبدالله البرقاوي، منصور محمد منصور الحراحشه، منيب محمد يوسف المومني، مهلي عوض هويمل الخزاعله، مهى عبد الرحيم صالح درويش، ناصر سليمان سردي العنزي، نايف صالح حامد حداد، نايف عبد الله علي السرحان، نايف عبيد الله سلمان شيحه، نايف عطا الله ابراهيم الدويري، نبيل يعقوب علي الصمادي، نجاح عبد الله علي السرحان، نجلا ابراهيم مسلم حراحشه، نواف عمر عبد الله العموش، هاني محمود طلال حليحل، هايل عواد هلال الحوامده، هايل عوده عيد الطوافشه، هايل مسلم سلامه المشاقبه، هشام حسني عبد الجليل علي الاحمد، هنا عيسى خليل ابو سريه، هيثم محمود محمد فريج، ياسين محمد امين اسماعيل المساعده، يزيد موسى شهاب العزي، يوسف حسن سليمان البواعنه، يوسف عبد الحميد جابر نمران.
أسماء المرشحين لمشروع اسكان 
بيادر عجرمة (1) - محافظة جرش 
احمد خليل احمد القيسي، احمد عبد الرحيم احمد حاج عبد الله، احمد عبد الله محمد حراحشه، احمد عواد يوسف البدو، احمد محمد احمد عبد الوالي، احمد محمد حسن ابو جابر، احمد محمد خليل الحموز، احمد محمد عبد الله ابو شطيره، احمد محمد عبدالمجيد عياصره، اسامه خلف صالح يعقوب، المثنى عبد الرحمن يوسف عبد الغافر، بثينه محمد جاسر خليل الناظر، بهجت علي عيسى فريحات، تركي محمد سالم خلف، جمال رزق حسن رضوان، جمال طلب احمد العزه، جهاد محمد سليمان بني عبده ، حاتم رزق سالم الشوابكه، خالد حسن داود يوسف، خالد مرشد عبد الله بني عبده، خولا قفطان راجي اليوسف، راتب عيسى موسى مناور، رياض محمد حسن بنات، زكي يوسف محمود ظاظا، زياد محمد حسن الجرادات، سامح علي ابراهيم السلامات، سعيد صبرى سعد العامر، سهام حمدى الحاج حامد الرطروط، سهام عبد المعطي عبد الفتاح بنات، شافع ابراهيم يوسف مقابله، شاهر عامر يونس الطيطي، شكرى محمد عبد القادر قعوار، صابر خليل عبد الله ابو عيشه، عبد الرحمن موسى مصطفى العتوم، عبد الكريم موسى احمد عوض، عبدالفتاح محمد جابر الجابري، عدنان عبد الحافظ نورى الدلابيح ، عدنان علي مصطفى جوخان، عصام عبد الحفيظ احمد علي، علي عبد الرحمن محمد ابو صليح، فؤاد حسين رشيد حمد الله، فؤاد محمود علي اطريق، فاطمه ابراهيم حسين فوده، فاطمه عبد احمد الخلف، فتحي عبد ابو صالح النجار، فتحي محمد خضر دويكات، كامله محمود محمد ابو زاغه، مازن صالح محمد بدر، محمد احمد قاسم بني الصوفي، محمد احمد محمد عتوم، محمد انور محمد سلامه عتوم، محمد تيسير محمد خير محي الدين الارناؤوط، محمد جبرين محمود الجبالي، محمد حسن حمد الزعبي، محمد حسن محمد سلمي، محمد خير عوض عبده ابو الذهب، محمد زاهي علي ابراهيم سبع العيش، محمد زياد عارف محمد الاحمد، محمد شبلي يوسف العتوم، محمد عبد خليل سليمان، محمد محمود حمد بنات، محمد ياسين عبده ابو الذهب، محمد يونس محمد عادي، محمود محي الدين حسن الزيادنه، مصطفى طه مصطفى النوباني، مناور حسين مبارك شهاب، منذر احمد راشد النظامي، مها محمد علي حميدان، نجاح مفلح محمود الزياده، نجيب عمر الحاج احمد حماد، نصري صادق محمد البنا، نعيم علي محمد القيسي، هشام علي حسين الجنيدى، وحيد احمد عبدالفتاح عبدالغني، وليد حسن محمد ابو نار، وليد مسعود عبد معالي، يوسف احمد عطيه العفافشه، يوسف محمد محمود السليمان. 


منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## زهره التوليب

طيب اربد؟
مشكور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ان شاء الله يجيها الدور 

مشكوره يا زهره  على المرور

----------

